# Help planning a snowmobile trip to UP



## djc1285

I'm putting together a snowmobile trip for mid February to somewhere in the UP. Never rode up there yet but have ridden about every trail in the lower peninsula. 

Any good suggestions on any good areas to stay and play? There will probably be about 8-10 of us going and we are all experienced riders. We will be going for 1 week.

Thanks


----------



## riverman

Riding trails only? Guys only or couples? Want to party at bars at night? Want to gamble? Want to go to titty bars? Hotel/eat out all the time or house/cabin/ cook your own meals? Tell me what you are expecting and I'll give the best location for what you want from my time up there.


----------



## djc1285

Mainly riding trails but like to venture off trails in the deep powder. Be an all guys trip and will be going to bars/restaurants for dinner and drinks. No titty bars as we will not want to spend an excessive amount of money. Probably be eating out 75% of the time we are up there. 

Looking into the Keweenaw area, would like to ride to copper harbor, porcupine mountains and all that would be an option.

I am open to other areas also. Good lodging is always a plus.


----------



## riverman

The Keweenaw is a must for any snowmobiler esp if you like to get offtrail all the time. Copper Harbor, Brockway are awesome but you are limited to the trails there because it's one way in, one way out. You might want to look into this place http://www.mapleridgeresort.net/ or somewhere in that area. Big Bay to the north and the Huron Mountains, trails every direction and big mileage day round trips. From there you could do a ride to Copper one day, spend the night and ride back. The view from Moose Mountain is one of my favorites. Best of luck planning your trip and enjoy the UP. One time there and you will give up riding in the lower.


----------



## fisherjam

I would have to agree. Copper harbor is a beautiful trip. We just got back from up there Friday. We went from Christmas to Baraga to Copper Harbor and back. There was a fair amount of snow everywhere but Baraga.
Here are some pics. We did the trip in 5 days.


----------



## fisherjam

Downtown Marquette








I forget the name of this place. But it's a steel sculpture museum. You can drive through the place and they have free hot chocolate and snacks.


----------



## fisherjam

One of the sculptures








The highest point in MI. 1920 feet elevation









The cliffs along the trail in the keweenaw Pennisula


----------



## fisherjam

Scenic lookout close to copper harbor. The trail here was like a hwy! 








This is where we stayed in copper harbor. It was very nice.


----------



## riverman

fisherjam said:


> I would have to agree. Copper harbor is a beautiful trip. We just got back from up there Friday. We went from Christmas to Baraga to Copper Harbor and back. There was a fair amount of snow everywhere but Baraga.
> Here are some pics. We did the trip in 5 days.


Because of the hills to the west and the bay there is NEVER any snow worth a darn in Baraga.


----------



## Jfish

Glad that you had a good trip.

I'm confused as to why the trail even goes through L'anse. Oh well.

We rode over to the Kewee for a day this year when they were the only place that had any snow. We had a good time but went on the worst trails that I've ever been on. That was that trail 109 going out of Twin Lakes and did the loop to Mass City.


----------



## icefalcon

Sculpture place near Marquette is called Lakenanland.


----------



## SalmonBum

djc1285 said:


> Mainly riding trails but like to venture off trails in the deep powder.


Deep powder ain't gonna be happening in da UP this yr. Unless you like breaking stuff, I suggest you be VERY careful playing off trail.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

We did a trip last year in February, but were on the East side of the UP. I think the biggest piece of advice I could offer would be, once you have your route, check the hours of the places you plan on getting gas.

Once place we were going to stop at, the owner wound up drunk early and closed a little before 6:00 pm. We then had to return and stay the night in Paradise. We got into town just after 8:00 pm and the town gas station had closed. Luckily she had not left yet and turned the pumps back on so we could get gas.

We are planning on making the trip again this year, but doing the central to western part of the state...........assuming they get some decent snow this year.


----------



## sourdough44

The MI snowmobile Asso usually has fairly recent trail reports. I'm biased towards Baraga county, but I know the area well. We usually do a combo of trails, woods roads, & frozen waterways(when safe). You can usually find all the snow you can handle near Herman, then towards Marquette. You have Big Bay, Sidnaw, Twin Lakes, & even towards Nestoria to the Cozy Inn.

By Feb there should be snow about everywhere in the U.P.


----------



## blittle913

How is the riding near Brimley? I'm going on a trip first weekend in march and wanna make sure its a decent ride or if we should book in another area.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SalmonBum

blittle913 said:


> How is the riding near Brimley? I'm going on a trip first weekend in march and wanna make sure its a decent ride or if we should book in another area.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It's a nice place to ride. You can head East to the Soo, or west to Paradise. Snow usually is thinner to the south of the Soo (near Kindross), but if your just doing a trail boogie, should be ok.


----------



## old professor

If you want the Keweenaw, a good base would be the Greenlight Resort in Chassell, (906-523-4417 or 906-523-4487. Harry, the owner is used to hosting snowmobile groups, has a bar / resturant and trails connecting out both north and south. I live across the street and let snowmobilers use my garage to work on their machines and park large trailers in my yard. There is a gas station one block away. Stop in if you decide to come to Chassell.


----------

